# yellowing



## username812 (Apr 1, 2006)

the veins of the leaves are turning yellow and the leaves are starting to turn light green, i noticed it did the same thing the first time around and then they died. should i be concerned?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 2, 2006)

*whats up username812. Do you have any pics? Its hard to help without pics. *


----------



## Hick (Apr 2, 2006)

username812 said:
			
		

> the veins of the leaves are turning yellow and the leaves are starting to turn light green, i noticed it did the same thing the first time around and then they died. should i be concerned?


 theres absolutely no way to diagnose the problem with the info provided. 
They could be defficient, they could be over fed, they could be growing in a sack of concrete under a mercury vapor heat lamp.. give us something to work with..


----------



## username812 (Apr 2, 2006)

i do have pictures but they are on a camera phone so  you cant really see any detail, sorry i didnt explain anything. it is about 5 days growing in a 6in pot with a mix of sterile soil(70%), sphagnum peet moss(20%), and perlite(10%), i added a very small amount of fish emulsions (5-1-1) about a 1/16 of a ts when i put the seed in the soil.im using a 250w mh about 2 1/2 to 3ft above the plants, the growroom is usually around 80-90F rh 40-60% only watered them once when i planted them and yesterday when they started to droop. ill give you the picture anyways maybe you can tell. its starting to turn yellow where all the leaves meet in the middle.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Apr 2, 2006)

username812 said:
			
		

> i do have pictures but they are on a camera phone so you cant really see any detail, sorry i didnt explain anything. it is about 5 days growing in a 6in pot with a mix of sterile soil(70%), sphagnum peet moss(20%), and perlite(10%), i added a very small amount of fish emulsions (5-1-1) about a 1/16 of a ts when i put the seed in the soil. the growroom is usually around 80-90F rh 40-60% only watered them once when i planted them and yesterday when they started to droop. ill give you the picture anyways maybe you can tell.


You need to add some ventilation to your grow area and get that heat down. Constant temps that high will kill your plants. Shoot for 75 to 80 degrees F.

For a plant as small as what you've shown in the pic, no nutes of any kind are needed yet and may hurt the plant.

Plain, pH adjusted water until they are about 4 inches tall and then a 1/4 strength mix until they are 6-8 inches. 1/2 strength then and throughout the grow if you're staying in the dirt.

If you're using a MJ soil fert, just follow the package directions for a container plant.


----------



## username812 (Apr 2, 2006)

so is my problem because of the heat? because this is what started happening the first time right before they died


----------



## bigbudz (Apr 2, 2006)

Sounds like your grow area is bout the same size as mine, only thing diff. is you're using soil. I'd go to walmart or the dollar store and get you a small desk fan, that's what i did and it helps the temp out tremendously just keepin the fan on low.


----------



## DoctorFeelGood (Apr 2, 2006)

username812 said:
			
		

> i do have pictures but they are on a camera phone so you cant really see any detail, sorry i didnt explain anything. it is about 5 days growing in a 6in pot with a mix of sterile soil(70%), sphagnum peet moss(20%), and perlite(10%), i added a very small amount of fish emulsions (5-1-1) about a 1/16 of a ts when i put the seed in the soil.im using a 250w mh about 2 1/2 to 3ft above the plants, the growroom is usually around 80-90F rh 40-60% only watered them once when i planted them and yesterday when they started to droop. ill give you the picture anyways maybe you can tell. its starting to turn yellow where all the leaves meet in the middle.


 

Check your soil with your finger it sounds to me like you arent giving enough water.
When you water, water should drain out the bottom some.
I would bet money this is your problem because MH produces heat in a already hot growroom it will dry the soil rapidly plus it looks like you have a rapid grower for 5 days thats pretty good growth.
The faster they grow the more often you will have to feed them.
You can get soil moisture meters cheap to learn a schedule.
When its a water problem it usually starts in the center if its a nutrient overfeed problem it will show yellow on new growth first.
Wilting and yellowing in the center is a sure sign of underwatering.
Also get a fan this will help reduce heat AND add to the strengthening of your stems (wind simulation)so it can hold those big buds.
All in all it looks good if you can get some horse crap from a stable you should soak some water in it and use the water off of it for atleast your next two feedings to help naturally fight against the stress.
Some superthrive in your water every 2-3 feedings would help also.
Hope that helps you some.
DFG


----------



## username812 (Apr 2, 2006)

that was definitly helpful, i actually just watered it again yesterday so i bet thats it, thanks for the input


----------



## DoctorFeelGood (Apr 2, 2006)

username812 said:
			
		

> that was definitly helpful, i actually just watered it again yesterday so i bet thats it, thanks for the input


 

Glad to help keep us posted on your grow.
What strain is that?  
DFG


----------



## username812 (Apr 2, 2006)

ww, hollands hope, or bagseed. had a bit of confusion while germinating


----------



## DoctorFeelGood (Apr 2, 2006)

username812 said:
			
		

> ww, hollands hope, or bagseed. had a bit of confusion while germinating


 
Haha that always sucks, I never use bagseed anymore.
I have nevil haze, c99, chronic and easy bud going.
Organic soil grow.
I will post some pics later I had to knock off a few fan leaves early due to my light falling and burning the nev and c99.
The others didnt burn because they are younger and smaller than the others.
I put on some paper clips to pull my fan leaves down some to help with lighting.
This is my first time with all of these strains but its looking good so far.
DFG


----------

